

Compiling Shell Scripts - kurtable
http://www.drdobbs.com/blogs/embedded-systems/240002610

======
quesera
Warning: the title is deceptive.

More honest: "Compiling shell scripts? Too hard. But since you're already
reading, I'll do something else completely unrelated and mostly useless.
Thanks for your time!"

